# Verys Arkon's Character Booklet (v2) New 1 page version beta.



## Verys Arkon (Oct 6, 2008)

I love power cards, but they do eat up a lot of table space!  

Try this: a 8.5 x 5.5 character booklet incorporating a powers reference sheet.  Enjoy!
(A4 sized)

If you like it, feel free to give me XP 

Oct 19.08 Now a form-fill enabled version and auto-calculating version are available (letter sized only for now). 

 Comments welcome for future development.

Verys Arkon

Edit: Updated Oct 28
Edit: Updated Dec 4 - A one page version (beta) is ready for comments. 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4570709-post47.html


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this Verys.  In fact as much as I like the Power Cards I too am finding space a factor.  

This looks as if it could easily be the inside of a booklet character sheet (landscape 8x11).  Any possibility of you making a booklet style character sheet?

Now that's future development   LOL Thanks for this.


----------



## Emryys (Oct 7, 2008)

Very Handy... combine with a single page character sheet


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 7, 2008)

hmmm... booklet character sheet eh?  I'll see what I can come up with - I love a challenge (and I'm procrastinating).


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 10, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive!

Here is a first draft of an 8.5x11 booklet character sheet that incorporates the powers reference sheet above. Print double-sided (note you may have to rotate your paper 180 degrees when you put the paper in your printer for the second side, depending on your model).  Fold in half and staple if desired.

Looking for comments for version 2 before I upload it to the downloads section.

Cheers,
Verys

EDIT: Version 2 available for review


----------



## EldritchFire (Oct 10, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> Here is a first draft of an 8.5x11 booklet character sheet that incorporates the powers reference sheet above. Print double-sided (note you may have to rotate your paper 180 degrees when you put the paper in your printer for the second side, depending on your model).  Fold in half and staple if desired.
> 
> ...




Wow, stellar work, Verys!  No improvement comments yet.  I'm gonna see if anyone wants to use it tomorrow during our game.  I'll get back to you with feedback if we use it.

-EF


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Oct 10, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> Here is a first draft of an 8.5x11 booklet character sheet that incorporates the powers reference sheet above.
> 
> ...




*First impression*... AWESOME! Really and truly awesome.  It's a space saver, easy to read and functional.  The Abilities with the Skills... brilliant.  I also like that space hasn't been throw to the wind for a Dungeon & Dragon's 4E logo (I "have been"  using Shado's so I love his color transitions... I for one would love a colour option).

*Suggestions*: I'd love to see page 3 on page 8.  I envision wanting a very quick ref. turning over as the game goes on.  I'm a card user, but I think the middle powers page is as useful.

This may be asking much but how about placing Init under the AC/F/R/W on page one?

I know space is an issue, but I would really like to see your Hit point section on page 1 with the APs.  

I'd love to see this on 8x14 (legal) paper but know that many don't have access to that... and it would defeat the hope of space saving.  

*Quirky Suggestion:* I'd also love to have Kiznit's "Equipped Items" drawing on page 6, but that's pushing it 

All in all, what you've offered the community is something special and different.  I'll be using this, or v2 this holiday weekend (yup Canadian) to put it to the test.


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry to double post, but I've been filling this sheet out... and indeed it is worthy of "awesome".  I suggested above to place page 3 on page 8, I'm not sure if this what I am really trying to say.   

If you could get the Initiative, HP and AP section on page 1 then all would be great and very practical for quick reference.  Maybe the solution is going to a smaller font size for the Ability/Skills, and placing the overland scores in place of the Speed calculations?

So I've come to the conclusion that page 8 as is is indeed smart and purposeful.


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 10, 2008)

Ghaerdon Fain said:


> Sorry to double post, but I've been filling this sheet out... and indeed it is worthy of "awesome".  I suggested above to place page 3 on page 8, I'm not sure if this what I am really trying to say.
> 
> If you could get the Initiative, HP and AP section on page 1 then all would be great and very practical for quick reference.  Maybe the solution is going to a smaller font size for the Ability/Skills, and placing the overland scores in place of the Speed calculations?
> 
> So I've come to the conclusion that page 8 as is is indeed smart and purposeful.




Thanks for the feedback, and I'm glad you like it so far.  I'm working on v1.1 now, including adding initiative to the Quick Reference section.  

I'm not sure I'll move the full HP/AP sections.  The way I envisioned using the booklet was modelled around the 'modes' presented in the DMG.  While in combat, you would only need to look at pages 2/3 and the powers on 4/5.  If I move HP/AP to page 1, then that introduces more page-flipping.  During combat, you likely wouldn't be using the info on page 1 as it is currently. 

I don't know about how others use their sheets, but I've noticed that a lot of players will keep a tally of the current HP on a scrap paper, and transfer it to the character sheet at the end of a session.  Too much erasing makes thin spots or even holes!  With this in mind, I'm not sure devoting a lot of space on page 1 to Current HP is worth it??  

Page 1/8 were for exploration and roleplaying modes.  I added the Quick reference as a 'just in case' time-saver.  

I like Kiznit's 'Equipped' diagram too, but I traded artistic beauty for space to make notes about powers of the magic items.  Maybe I'll figure out a way to get form and function here.

Keep your eye out for v1.1!  I'll definiatly be making use of the feedback.

EDIT: Maybe I should move page 3 to page 1, page 2 to page 8, so all the combat stats are on the 'cover'.  If you open the booklet at the 'seem', page 4/5, then you could flip the whole booklet over for the powers?


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Oct 11, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> Thanks for the feedback, and I'm glad you like it so far.  I'm working on v1.1 now, including adding initiative to the Quick Reference section.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll move the full HP/AP sections.  The way I envisioned using the booklet was modelled around the 'modes' presented in the DMG.  While in combat, you would only need to look at pages 2/3 and the powers on 4/5.  If I move HP/AP to page 1, then that introduces more page-flipping.  During combat, you likely wouldn't be using the info on page 1 as it is currently.
> 
> ...




I like the rational, makes much better sense to me.  I usually end up with the eraser hole ... mark of honour  but you're right, most probably don't do it that way.  I particularly like the idea of 3 to 1, maybe with name & class and ... hahahaah ... some credit to D&D with some tiny icon


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 14, 2008)

Version 2 is ready.  I've made quit a few changes and shifted things around a bit. 


Added HP, Initiative, Action Points, Second Wind, Death Saves to page 1.  Shrunk the Ability Scores/Skills section
Magic items and equipment moved to page 2/3
Infrequently used information got moved to pages 6/7.  Background on page 6, and a collection of workspaces on page 7.
Moved Race/Class/Feats/AP Uses to page 8 - the back cover.
You should be able to play most of the game with just the front cover if you use cards.  Otherwise you could open the booklet at the seem and lay it down so page 8/1 are upright.  Flip over the whole booklet for powers.

As soon as the layout settles down, I'll add form-fill functions for the pdf.

Comments welcome!


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice!  I am more excited with this than I am with the new MacBooks LOL.

I hope others chime in to help with this.  I played 2 sessions over 10 hours this weekend and I though it was a great aid!


----------



## SilverSnake (Oct 17, 2008)

posted to wrong forum


----------



## firesnakearies (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, I really like this!  What a cool idea, and it's gorgeously designed as well.  Great work, and thanks!


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Oct 17, 2008)

This looks really solid. We generally play with power cards, as writing everything out can be a big pain...but storing and upkeeping power cards is generally an even bigger pain. Unfortunately, there's not enough space on your power sheet to list all the fine details that will prevent mid-session lookups ("so do I get +2 until the end of your turn, or until my next attack?", etc., etc., et al), especially on those extra wordy powers that you get as a wizard or warlord (no effing way you're fitting Bigby's Icy Grasp on this sheet...)

More and more 4e is seeming like an "open book" RPG unless you want to spend a lot of time and money on play aids. You figure cardstock paper, printer ink, and card sleeves...I've spent probably $25 on power cards. It's absolutely ridiculous. When the WotC power cards start to look like a good deal...bleh. It's like they planned it all along. You start saying "is $10/class really that much?" But yeah...it is. You're talking about $160 to have a copy of each class from PHB1 and PHB2. Does anyone remember getting into this hobby because it was cheap?

Yeesh, sorry for the rant. Really, you did some great work here. Character booklets are great. =D


----------



## Allanon (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice Verys. When form filling is added this will be *the* perfect character sheet/booklet. Thanks!


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 17, 2008)

Very, very cool. Small on the table, fits a lot of stuff and plays well with power cards, I think.

The first page contains almost everything coming up (basic attacks, skills, hit points, defences), so I still have room for power cards and the other pages are great for tracking other stuff!

Like it a lot! (despite not being DIN A4-sized  )

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 18, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> Very, very cool. Small on the table, fits a lot of stuff and plays well with power cards, I think.
> 
> The first page contains almost everything coming up (basic attacks, skills, hit points, defences), so I still have room for power cards and the other pages are great for tracking other stuff!
> 
> ...




For my Commonwealth brothers and sisters, here is an A4 sized version.  (If you live as close to the giant to the south as we do in Canada, you tend to do what he says.)

Test it out for me and let me know if I've got the sizes right.
Cheers,
Verys


----------



## Cam Banks (Oct 19, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the layout choices you make with this sheet. When can we see a form-fillable version? I'd be all over this if I could plug in the numbers in the workspace area and have it calculate.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 19, 2008)

Working on it as I write this


----------



## J. R. Scherer (Oct 19, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> Working on it as I write this




Sweet!

How about a version that's fillable, but does NOT auto-fill?


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Oct 20, 2008)

J. R. Scherer said:


> Sweet!
> 
> How about a version that's fillable, but does NOT auto-fill?




Indeed.  On a Mac I find many auto-fils just don't deliver.  And with new publications coming out it's a pain to keep up.  I don't mind my trusty pencil, but a fillable one might just get me on board.

I used this version this weekend and it's great.  I too still use my cards, but I'm finding myself use the booklet for the powers more often.  The later page order is still bugging me a bit but I really don't think there is a win win situation (ie. & imho  p6 on p3? and p8 seems "dry").  

Quite honestly all my players and my other group have switched over from Shado's and find it the most functional.


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I've add form-fill to the character booklet now (consider it beta 1).

Edit: See the OP for updated versions

I'll be releasing a basic autocalculating sheet soon.  It won't have drop-down menus for powers or such, but it will crunch the basic math.


----------



## J. R. Scherer (Oct 20, 2008)

Hooray!


----------



## priapus (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm with Fin Fang Foom! Yippee! Our group went through the trouble of making up power cards for two different games recently. They are beautiful. But I found the hassle of finding room for my cards, plus my two page character sheet, plus my book, to be a little bit much. Throw in a battle mat and minis and space is limited. Thanks for this nice little space saver!


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 20, 2008)

Cam Banks said:


> I am a huge fan of the layout choices you make with this sheet. When can we see a form-fillable version? I'd be all over this if I could plug in the numbers in the workspace area and have it calculate.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam



An autocalculating version is ready now.  If you find any errors, please let me know so I can make revisions.

Glad you like it.

EDIT: See the OP for updated version.


----------



## erf_beto (Oct 20, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> Do I get XP?



 Consider yourself one level higher! 
Great work!


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 20, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> Test it out for me and let me know if I've got the sizes right.
> Cheers,
> Verys



Seems to work, comes out good the margins are okay! Thanks a lot! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Cam Banks (Oct 21, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> An autocalculating version is ready now.  If you find any errors, please let me know so I can make revisions.
> 
> Glad you like it.  Do I get XP?




Awesome! Much appreciated, sir!

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Thasmodious (Oct 21, 2008)

Booklet's nice, man.  Couple of my players may love it.  We are running with three players right now and two of them are playing two characters apiece, smaller sheets have a big appeal.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 21, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> An autocalculating version is ready now.  If you find any errors, please let me know so I can make revisions.
> 
> Glad you like it.  Do I get XP?



Verys, when using long names in certain fields the font doesn't auto-resize. This would help greatly with long names like Throwing Hammer in the basic attack fields on page 1.

Haven't found anything else yet, great sheet!


----------



## J. R. Scherer (Oct 21, 2008)

In the non-calculating beta version the area for resistances, bonuses to saves, etc., isn't fillable.  

I still love it, though.


----------



## hawkwing2k5 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Problem with healing surges*

Found a minor problem with the healing surge.. you can not edit the total.

For example a dragonborn gets 1/4 of hps + Con mod to healing surge


----------



## Verys Arkon (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.  I've updated the files in the OP to v1.2 for the form-fill and autofill versions.

Allanon, I've made several of the fields so the text autosizes (and multi-line for the basic attacks on page 1).  I didn't make all the fields autosize so as to keep the font size more consistant.  Good idea.

J. R. Scherer, I've added a field for resistances.  Thanks for finding this.

Hawkwing2k5, I've adjusted the healing surge amount so you can overide the calculated value.  It won't autocalculate any more afterwards, so you'll have to manually edit it when you level up.  Hope this helps though.

Cheers,
Verys


----------



## Cam Banks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out what the Ability Workspace is for. What goes in here? Your choice of two Ability Scores used most often in attacks?

Now that I've discovered Grandpa's power cards, I am wondering if what I really need most is the front page of this booklet, with perhaps a sheet behind it that has all the workspace (and which doesn't need to get printed out.) I absolutely love the way Skills are grouped with Ability Scores, and the Essentials aspects of the front, but my group doesn't need many of the internal pages, nor does it really need powers to be included.

I suppose what I want is kind of a hybrid of this sheet with those character mats people have been creating, a stripped down character sheet in landscape style intended for use with power cards, but with an autocalc feature and skills on the same page. I wish I had the time and knowhow to do this myself!

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## HazardCatcher (Oct 29, 2008)

This is some great character sheet design. I love the first page. The left half is brilliant, and I like how there is enough room to describe things and not just name them on the right half.

There are a few idiosyncratic things though. Like I could do without most of the personality, description, and history sections, especially the lists of options for those.

I feel like the first 3 pages could be cut down to 2 that I'd actually like to print out, since I wouldn't want the workspaces at the game table. Impressive the way it can auto-fill though!

Sorry for my gripes it is Amazing work and I hope everyone checks out this no nonsense, easily printable approach!


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Nov 27, 2008)

Any plans for an update?  Still loving the sheet!


----------



## Verys Arkon (Nov 27, 2008)

Ghaerdon Fain said:


> Any plans for an update?  Still loving the sheet!




No immediate plans for an update, but I'm still using it and looking for ways to improve it.  It also hasn't been downloaded very much, so I'm not sure if the effort is worth it.

Cam's last suggestion kind of defeats the purpose   I was trying to get away from power cards, and there are already a lot of sheets that are designed to use them.  

For HazardCatcher's suggestion, I think it is more a sense of personal taste.

Since everyone's tastes vary, we see a plethora of character sheets.  Some prefer a place for everything to be written in, some prefer a stripped down feel, some like to see all the math, some like ample free-form space to write things as they need them.  Some would rather just use lined paper for the ultimate customized sheet.

A character sheet is like the gateway between the player and the character...if it doesn't work right for a particular player, its like the gate isn't open all the way to see the character on the other side.


----------



## firesnakearies (Nov 28, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> No immediate plans for an update, but I'm still using it and looking for ways to improve it.  It also hasn't been downloaded very much, so I'm not sure if the effort is worth it.
> 
> Cam's last suggestion kind of defeats the purpose   I was trying to get away from power cards, and there are already a lot of sheets that are designed to use them.
> 
> ...






I'm surprised it's not more popular.  I've downloaded every sheet I could find online, and this one is by FAR my favorite.  It's brilliant.  I totally love the design.

Is the latest form-fillable version basically done, or does it still have some problems/incomplete spots?


----------



## J. R. Scherer (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm surprised it isn't more popular as well, because everyone in my group prefers it over the others we've found by far.


----------



## Turtlejay (Nov 29, 2008)

My friend e-mailed me this sheet.  Perhaps some of that going on explains the lack of downloads.  This is hands down my favorite sheet to use.  My only suggestions are:

 - Create a stripped down version (pages 1 and 8 with some combination of 3 and 7 on the inside) for those of us who *do* still use power cards.  For some classes the power tracker is fine, but others can't fit all the power description in the field.
 - Give us a place to put Utility powers.


Some cool stuff that other sheets could take from yours:
 - Places to fill in conditional bonuses to . . .everything.
 - Organizing skills by their ability.
 - Well constructed workspace.  This always catches things I miss.

Even if you don't *think* it is being used a lot, it is.  And those of us who use it will appreciate even the little things you do.

Jay


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 29, 2008)

Turtlejay said:


> Even if you don't *think* it is being used a lot, it is.  And those of us who use it will appreciate even the little things you do.
> 
> Jay



Pretty much the same here. I don't have much use for the power pages, but the rest is great. Especially as there is a DIN A4 version! 

And oh, there's a small typo - on page three under components, the key skill for alchemical reagents is spelled "Arana", needs a "c"!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## darjr (Nov 29, 2008)

I love this sheet as well.

I singled it out to show the WotC developers as well.

I've printed several copies for others, I'll see about getting a link posted to our yahoo group.


----------



## Verys Arkon (Nov 29, 2008)

Since there seems to be a resurgence in interest I'll do some work on the sheets this week, and try and implement these suggestions.  I'll give a 'for power cards' version a shot. 

Thanks for the feedback, it is nice to know it is being used!

Verys.


----------



## J. R. Scherer (Nov 29, 2008)

Is there a way to make the personality aspects editable on our side?  So that we could simply delete the personality aspects that do not apply to our character, or simply write in our own stuff if we choose?


----------



## darjr (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm going to take a look at populating your sheet from the WotC char gen xml save files. Would that be OK?

I'm not shure how I would distribute it, nor yet just how I'd do it. If it was just me I'd leave it as a c++ linux program...

Can a PDF be programmed to read and parse a datafile?


----------



## Verys Arkon (Dec 1, 2008)

*One Page version*

Here is a stripped down 1 page (double sided) version of the booklet, for use with power cards.  I've taken out the power reference sheet, a lot of the fluffy sections (personality, history), and focused on crunchy bits.

It is in PDF letter without form-fill or autocalculate until I get some feedback on layout first (its a pain to alter after!)

I'd like to hear what people think, especially from those that wanted a power-card friendly version.

In the meantime, I'll make some tweaks to the old 2 page booklet and update them later this week.

Cheers,
Verys.


----------



## Verys Arkon (Dec 1, 2008)

darjr said:


> I'm going to take a look at populating your sheet from the WotC char gen xml save files. Would that be OK?
> 
> I'm not shure how I would distribute it, nor yet just how I'd do it. If it was just me I'd leave it as a c++ linux program...
> 
> Can a PDF be programmed to read and parse a datafile?




Please feel free to try and get the two to talk.  I'd love to use the Character Builder with my sheets   All I ask is you leave the 'Verys Arkon' logo on it.

I have no idea how you do this, it is beyond my ability.  If you need the original files let me know.


----------



## J. R. Scherer (Dec 2, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> Here is a stripped down 1 page (double sided) version of the booklet, for use with power cards.  I've taken out the power reference sheet, a lot of the fluffy sections (personality, history), and focused on crunchy bits.
> 
> It is in PDF letter without form-fill or autocalculate until I get some feedback on layout first (its a pain to alter after!)
> 
> ...




This is sweet!  I anxiously await the fillable version!


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 3, 2008)

J. R. Scherer said:


> This is sweet!  I anxiously await the fillable version!




ditto'd


thanks verys for the great work


----------



## Turtlejay (Dec 9, 2008)

Super!  This the sheet I have been looking for since. . .forever.  I'm sharing it with all my friends...

Jay

PS - Thanks a ton, you rock so hard!


----------



## Saben (Dec 9, 2008)

I picked a character sheet for my group to use within the first few weeks of play. I only just noticed your sig, Verys and after your great work on the 4e pre-release rules compilation I thought I'd check it out.

I'm amazed. My group will definitely be making the switch as soon as I buy more ink for my printer.


----------



## aurance (Dec 9, 2008)

This is an incredible sheet. Just wanted to say great work and thanks.


----------



## Altruistic Alchemist (Dec 11, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:


> Here is a stripped down 1 page (double sided) version of the booklet, for use with power cards.  I've taken out the power reference sheet, a lot of the fluffy sections (personality, history), and focused on crunchy bits.
> 
> It is in PDF letter without form-fill or autocalculate until I get some feedback on layout first (its a pain to alter after!)
> 
> ...





Thanks for the update. Have been using this (version 1.2) for a couple of weeks and another player noticed it and wanted to try it out. Our group has a mix of just character sheet users and power card users. Will get back to you after this weeks session w/ feedback.

Appreciate you not giving up on the project.


Cheers,
Al


----------



## Altruistic Alchemist (Dec 17, 2008)

Last weeks session was canceled but here goes with some observations filling out both sheets.
-2 of the emblems (for AC & Reflex save) could be slightly bigger. Feels cramped filling these in compared to the other two.
-Hit Point workspace needs an additional square for adding up HP's. For either a feat bonus (eg toughness) or PP (eg dreadnought).
-Ability score workspace feels cramped writing in the final score. Looks like you have room for an additional line in that workspace that you're not using
why not make the final (Total) a square instead of a rectangle, and bigger..use up the dead space.

That's my 2 cents.
In case I haven't mentioned it previously, really like the overall design.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Feb 28, 2009)

J. R. Scherer said:


> I'm surprised it isn't more popular as well, because everyone in my group prefers it over the others we've found by far.



I'm sure as time passes, more and more downloads will happen. 

For example, I didn't know this existed before today... then I downloaded, looked over and said, "coooooool."


----------

